# Where to buy cheap wholesale pc parts?



## dre_day78

Does anyone know a good place to buy pc parts wholesale to build computers?

Where do the vendors that you find at local computer shows get their wholesale parts from?

I want to try my hand at building and selling pc's, also repairing them. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## etaf

which country are you in


----------



## dre_day78

I'm in the US, Gainesville, FL


----------



## etaf

sorry cant help UK


----------



## gotrootdude

> Does anyone know a good place to buy pc parts wholesale to build computers?


Yes.



> I want to try my hand at building and selling pc's, also repairing them. Any info is greatly appreciated.


 You're entering my realm. OK, here's some quick tips.

* 1. Don't do it! *

2. Don't try opening a brick and mortar store, there's to much overhead, and having to man the store means not being able to do housecalls. Instead, advertise by word of mouth, in the paper, on the net, on community news boards, or any other free place.

3. Don't carry any inventory! Inventory control means that if you have inventory, you're out of control!

4. Those computer show people generally get their wares from what falls off the back of a truck, and refurbs. Maybe not all of them are crooks, but a lot of them are. Don't try to keep up with them as you'll lose out. If you try to buy in bulk, the stuff will be outdated by the time you can sell it, and you'll be stuck with it.

5. If you wan't to sell parts, open a free web store. Google for it.

6. Don't use UPS except for items over 15lbs. USPS is much cheaper and can be included in your prices.

7. Use the bargains web sites for anything you want to sell, but I still advise against it. Being in Retail sales sucks.

8. The real money is in service.

9. Make sure to have a one hour min charge on any work you do, and make it high enough to pay for your gas and car expenses! A min of 1 hour at $75 for the first hour is reasonable.

10. Don't ever quote a price in advance. It's a losing proposition. Instead give a estimate, and let the customer know that it's only an estimate if everything goes as planned. Contact the customer if everything doesn't go as planned, and let him know what problems you face and what it's gonna cost. Honesty is the best policy.

11. Get a sponser. Seriously, find someone who will bounce for you.

12. Customers really don't care about certifications ! They only care if you treat them right and do good work.

13. Don't trust anybody! I mean it, don't trust anybody! Your best friend, who wants to help, will rip you off! Theves suck, and one friend can take you for all you profits very quickly. I trusted one person, and they walked away with a several hundred dollar Mozart HTPC case, a Saitek Eclipse II keyboard, several dual cold cathodes, a window kit, a gig of ram, etc. I consider myself lucky that's all he took.

14. No matter how fair you are, or how low you set your prices, people will always want them lower and try to jerk you around. If you can't be a bit cold hearted, then don't go into this business!

* 15. Don't do it! *

That's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## dre_day78

Some really good advice there, greatly appreciated. Where do you recommend gettting the parts from, and do you have any wisdom to share in that area?


----------



## etaf

excellent advice there - I used to be an electronic engineer and then went into computer engineering at the start of the 80's and because of that history I have an interest in PC's and software, I started a photographic business with a mate a few years back and also started fixing PC for friends and family. sometimes I charged but never the actual cost in time to do the job.... just a token amount.

I support every point above.... including the mate bit - we did not see eye to eye on a number of things and it just got difficult.

People will try to get things for nothing or think that £30 is a good price !!!!!!!!

try and get deals with businesses rather than home users 
also have a workshop at home - then at least you can have a number of units on test or loading software, saves a lot of time, even now I prefer friends to drop of there PC so i can play withit in my own time 

if your at a house loading software , running antivirus and spyware checks the time can just wizz by.

I have a collegue who goes to all the computer fairs and she is affiliated with a large store in london {doesnt trade as the store - just buys from them} - so on a thursday she goes in and buys up everthing she thinks she will need to sell over the weekend sat and sun at the computer fairs. Are there any dealers in your area you may be able to do a deal with on price and also on demand

good luck, research your market area and see what people will really pay - have a go at a few without investing to much in hardware.

just reading these forums you will see how much is software related 

I used to carry all the startup floppies, free virus scanners and offline update file - so i could update and run scanners

F-Prot
ultimate boot CD

good luck - dont let my ramblings above put you off,


----------



## gotrootdude

Seriously, you're better off buying wholesale novelties and selling them at flea markets. There's more money to be made there.
http://www.wholesalehub.com/wgen1.html


----------



## dre_day78

Thank you both for the tips and advice, it helps alot, and is greatly appreciated. Wholesalehub looks like it might be just what I need, I'm going to take a look now. Once againm thank you.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

dre_day78 said:


> Some really good advice there, greatly appreciated. Where do you recommend gettting the parts from, and do you have any wisdom to share in that area?


for retail go to newegg.....:up:


----------



## henryct

very interesting information... but anyone knows where I can buy computer parts at wholesale prices??

thanks in advance

_________
 Tips and information for your next cruise travel

 All you need to know about Loans and Debt Consolidation


----------



## henryct

in any part of Florida... (specially Miami)

____________
 Tips and information for your next cruise travel

 All you need to know about Loans and Debt Consolidation


----------



## Billy Bobby8

www.newegg.com

Not wholesale, but a good site.


----------



## Tapeuup

gotroot gives good advice but I don't agree with


gotrootdude said:


> * 1. Don't do it! *


buying wholesale you will have to buy bunches and this I agree with;


gotrootdude said:


> * 1. Don't do it! *


as others have pointed out Newegg is a good start for a beginner.
good luck in your adventure!


----------



## kiwiguy

Some sage advice there by gotrootdude.

Also consider that if the customer *thinks* you have lost the precious data they had carelessly not backed up, you will be expected to have Professional Indemnity Insurance or you will be bankrupt in a flash.

Price what that would cost you, that may change your mind. I could buy a small car every year here for the cost of my insurance...

I am very sure that business opportunities exist for the "mom & pop" home PC service market though, but the parts sales side of things is fully over-saturated here.


----------



## Tapeuup

kiwiguy said:


> Also consider that if the customer *thinks* you have lost the precious data they had carelessly not backed up, you will be expected to have Professional Indemnity Insurance or you will be bankrupt in a flash.
> 
> Price what that would cost you, that may change your mind. I could buy a small car every year here for the cost of my insurance...


*excellent *point kiwi!!! :up:

I never thought of that but I'm not in the business either.


----------

